# Kribs - Finially got a pciture of them together.



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

fish look great and so does the new tank Mike


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Rob!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They are beautiful!Love the rosey bellies,lol.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I think I read somewhere that the rosey belly is an indication of maturity.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks good, Mike. Is that the baby sword I gave you in the corner?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sure is Ben, it's getting a little ragged cause my loach favors that corner but it's hanging in there.

Got this algea crap happening on my Wisteria driving me crazy but really don't want to pull everything out to clean it and put it back.

And to the right is that Mondo or whatever I got from HOT, that stuff didn't want to plant to start but now it's growing like crazy. And it's already putting off new plants. I really like it think it would be an awesome bush/forest setup for any tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think I have 4 Amazon Swords in my tanks. All of them started about that size. 

As you can see, they can get large. This one has been growing since August. It actually has a baby off to the side almost half the size of the parent. And that is yet another baby to the right by the wood.

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=8509><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=8509&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah I have 2 at the moment the one you gave me and the one Amazon that lived from HOT.

I hate to do it but I might be rescaping my tank a lot of the plants are hidden by the rocks and I don't like that. To hard to see what's happening back there. I think it's good cause it allows the fish a place to truely hide but I have no way to manage those plants back there.

And the More I think about the algea the more it bothers me.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you talking about the real fine black looking stuff that gets on Wisteria, or something worse?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

The real fine black stuff on the Wisteria. It only seems to be on the Wisteria.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It is actually low levels (meaning not so hairy) of staghorn algae. Once it is there, very hard to get rid of. Excel is the only thing that has worked for me. You could treat your whole tank. Overdose it for about 3 days and it should kill it.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok cool, I will start that tonight. Any adverse effects on the fish I should look for while over dosing?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've dosed to the point that I nearly killed a lot of plants. Literally browned entire leaves on Amazon Swords....which is a very stuff plant and the fish were fine. I went a little overboard by mistake. Had a severe staghorn problem when my digital timing center malfunctioned and left my tank on for 12hrs, two days in a row. All it took.

After you treat, you may want to back off your lighting time just a little - possibly.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Well I've been lighting the tank for 12+ hours a day. So I will just it back to maybe 2-3 hours when I get home so I can see them while I'm feeding. Very weird it just kind of there one day.


----------



## ufimych (May 9, 2011)

Very good looking fish. I am planning to buy young kribs and start breeding them, when they mature.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I love their colors, very vibrant and flashy.

Ben, what's considered over dosing the Excel?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I put in double the amount.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sweet I only did 1.5 last night I'll add the rest when I get home tonight. Also cut back the lighting so there was only enough light to get a look in the tank. I guess with this next dosing, I'll cut the light back even further.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I was noticing your water looks a little stained. Is the driftwood leeching tannins, or is that from the peat? My guess is the peat, if the only wood you have in there came from me.

Also, on that subject...I have 3 more pieces od Malaysian DW if you're interested. One sort of medium sized and two that are a little smaller. Two big pieces are coming out my 125 soon. Got some decent size to them. If you click on that pic I posted above it will take you to other pics of the wood in the tank.


----------

